# محتاج امر تصدير اسمنت اليمامه



## ابو رنا (7 مايو 2012)

مطلوب امر تصدير اسمنت اليمامه مقاوم

300 مليون
نريد الجدية والمصداقيه في الموضوع

ج/0547152478


----------

